# Smoke on the Water BBQ and Music Festival Thomaston ga



## SOTW (Feb 6, 2012)

April 6 & 7 at Bickley's Lake in Thomaston GA. www.sotwfestival.com
Blackberry Smoke will be the headliner for Friday night. These guys will rock your socks off. Come out Saturday and listen to live music all day try BBQ from all over the Southeast. 
Come stay with us all weekend. Camping is available. Get your tickets in advance online and SAVE!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like a great time. Too bad it's right in prime turkey hunting time.


----------



## SOTW (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, it interferes with some of my hunting time too, but it's a 2 day festival. Come out Saturday after you kill that big one


----------



## blues brother (Feb 8, 2012)

I will be there! Would not miss it for the world! 
Bobby and his buddys put on an awesome event. And for those of you that have not heard Blackberry Smoke, you need to come on out to T-Town and enjoy this band. THEY ROCK!
If great southern rock and blue grass don't get your heart ta thumpin' and BBQ does, its still a great event. There will BBQ cooks from all over the southeast at Bickley's Lake. More BBQ pits than you can imagine. There will be Langs, Stumps, Fast Eddies, just to name a few.  Come by on friday afternoon to meet the cooks cause they get their gameface on saturday till about 2pm and then they are packing up to head back home.
Its a great event and Bobby and his guys do a great job putting it together. And BTW they do it to raise money for their local volunteer fire departments and other local groups.
Looking forward to seeing my woodys buddies in April!


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 9, 2012)

This is a good time. Good food, good music at a fine venue!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 10, 2012)

blues brother said:


> I will be there! Would not miss it for the world!
> Bobby and his buddys put on an awesome event. And for those of you that have not heard Blackberry Smoke, you need to come on out to T-Town and enjoy this band. THEY ROCK!
> If great southern rock and blue grass don't get your heart ta thumpin' and BBQ does, its still a great event. There will BBQ cooks from all over the southeast at Bickley's Lake. More BBQ pits than you can imagine. There will be Langs, Stumps, Fast Eddies, just to name a few.  Come by on friday afternoon to meet the cooks cause they get their gameface on saturday till about 2pm and then they are packing up to head back home.
> Its a great event and Bobby and his guys do a great job putting it together. And BTW they do it to raise money for their local volunteer fire departments and other local groups.
> Looking forward to seeing my woodys buddies in April!



Thanks Mike


----------



## SOTW (Feb 10, 2012)

belle&bows said:


> This is a good time. Good food, good music at a fine venue!



Thanks belle&bows. You've been down before?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2012)

Never been,myself - but it sure sounds like a good time.It's not far from me.Maybe this'll be the year I can make it.

Would I be able to put my kayak in the lake and do a little "harvesting" for the fryin' pan? I've got one pint of Datil Pepper Sauce to share, [last one!] and probably a couple quarts of okry pickles.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 10, 2012)

SOTW, yes sir, started coming 2 yrs ago.  Great food and venue. Last year had the whole family at the event for the food and music. Grown daughters, SIL's and college age son and the wife. Local musicians are great but my daughters REALLY enjoyed Nic Cowan. We were hoping Zac might make a surprise appearence. Maybe this year? Y'all do a great job with this event!!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 10, 2012)

Beer? Will there be beer?


----------



## SOTW (Feb 10, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Never been,myself - but it sure sounds like a good time.It's not far from me.Maybe this'll be the year I can make it.
> 
> Would I be able to put my kayak in the lake and do a little "harvesting" for the fryin' pan? I've got one pint of Datil Pepper Sauce to share, [last one!] and probably a couple quarts of okry pickles.



Crackerdave, come try it out. We have one heck of a line up this year. Sure, you Can put in a kayak. Bring your tent too!!!!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 10, 2012)

belle&bows said:


> SOTW, yes sir, started coming 2 yrs ago.  Great food and venue. Last year had the whole family at the event for the food and music. Grown daughters, SIL's and college age son and the wife. Local musicians are great but my daughters REALLY enjoyed Nic Cowan. We were hoping Zac might make a surprise appearence. Maybe this year? Y'all do a great job with this event!!



That's awesome. I wish for ZBB too! Maybe one day. Until them, come back for some good solid music and food!!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 10, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Beer? Will there be beer?



B.Y.O.C= bring your own cooler. No glass,  and only a stadium cooler ( no large coolers)


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 11, 2012)

i went last year and hung out for a while had a good time got to meet carl the cook from johnboy and billy 
mike did mention bobby raises money for the fire dept but i would like him to chime back in and lay it out cause i probly wont get it right
upson county is kinda spread out and covered by small volunteer dept's and bobby uses sotw to raise money for them so they can do their job


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2012)

Any money raised will be a very good thing for the fire departments.The house/lives they save might be _yours!_


----------



## SOTW (Feb 11, 2012)

thomas the redneck said:


> i went last year and hung out for a while had a good time got to meet carl the cook from johnboy and billy
> mike did mention bobby raises money for the fire dept but i would like him to chime back in and lay it out cause i probly wont get it right
> upson county is kinda spread out and covered by small volunteer dept's and bobby uses sotw to raise money for them so they can do their job



Tom,
Upson County has 6 VFD. As with anything this day and time they have seen an decline in contributions from the community which is what they depend on. However, over the past 4 years we have been able to raise about $40,000 for them. 

Crackerdave, you are correct. The Volunteer Fire Fighters in rual areas will be needed by everyone at some point in time.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 11, 2012)

their you go
fun for a good cause what more can you ask for


----------



## blues brother (Feb 12, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Never been,myself - but it sure sounds like a good time.It's not far from me.Maybe this'll be the year I can make it.
> 
> Would I be able to put my kayak in the lake and do a little "harvesting" for the fryin' pan? I've got one pint of Datil Pepper Sauce to share, [last one!] and probably a couple quarts of okry pickles.



If I am lucky enough to get the same site(Lake Front!!) as the past couple of years..you can dock your kayak at my site and share some of them okra's with me! 
Crackerdave, You are always welcome to hang with me!
BTW...I have got a ringer coming in from Texas this year to help me out with the cooking!! He likes okra as well!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 12, 2012)

thomas the redneck said:


> their you go
> fun for a good cause what more can you ask for



Lake Front site?  And Crackerdaves okra...and a million bucks....and a Barn that never gets  messy...I could go on and on!
I would be happy with some pickled okra and a plate full of Daves fried fish....
Bobby...I am counting the days!!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 13, 2012)

BBB,
you are grandfathered in for spot # 5!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 13, 2012)

SOTW said:


> BBB,
> you are grandfathered in for spot # 5!!!!



WOO HOO!  Spot #5! Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Tnwoodman (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't wait gonna be some stories told and made!!! I'm sure of it.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 5, 2012)

I talked with Larry Griggs aka Texas up in Smoke this evening...He and Miss Ruth are getting ready to make the trip from Fort Worth to give me a hand. This is gonna be a great contest and a better weekend.
Chad, You need to be getting your ducks in a row...I am not sure you can handle this... Stumps fest in the Barn was a light snack compared to what is coming up!!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 6, 2012)

blues brother said:


> If I am lucky enough to get the same site(Lake Front!!) as the past couple of years..you can dock your kayak at my site and share some of them okra's with me!
> Crackerdave, You are always welcome to hang with me!
> BTW...I have got a ringer coming in from Texas this year to help me out with the cooking!! He likes okra as well!



Looks like I might make it this time.Do you have room for her little teardrop camper? I sleep in a small tent,'cause I snore real bad - or so I'm told. That camper is OK for one,but too crowded for two.
I'll just bring some flounder fee-lays and scrimps that I caught down in Flarduh last October,and plenty of okry.I won't even bother with the kayak.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 6, 2012)

Bobby has a designated camping area and he has plenty of room. Its a little ways from the cooking sites. Its a good party crowd.


----------



## SOTW (Mar 6, 2012)

blues brother said:


> Bobby has a designated camping area and he has plenty of room. Its a little ways from the cooking sites. Its a good party crowd.



Yup, sure do. Check out www.sotwfestival.com to find our the camping rates. Get your tickets cheaper in advance.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 11, 2012)

SOTW said:


> Yup, sure do. Check out www.sotwfestival.com to find our the camping rates. Get your tickets cheaper in advance.



Is there a separate charge for camping?


----------



## RPM (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave,

There's a link on the site.
A tent is $15 and campers are $35.
Doesn't say if that's for the weekend or per night.

My wife misses your okra.
Store bought doesn't compare.

Bob


----------



## SOTW (Mar 13, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Is there a separate charge for camping?



Camping is $35 for campers (no hook ups) and tent camping is $15. These prices are for the whole weekend..


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

RPM said:


> Dave,
> 
> There's a link on the site.
> A tent is $15 and campers are $35.
> ...



Hey,Bob! How are yall doin'? I just now saw this. Good to "hear' from you!

I'm afraid all of last year's okra is gone - a few partial jars in the fridge is all that's left. I'm hoping to grow about three acres of it this year.Plowing starts tomorrow! 
Will you be at the SOTW?
Dave


----------



## RPM (Mar 28, 2012)

Dave,
Good to hear from you as well.
This sounds like a real good time but don't think we'll make it.
My wife, Rebecca, is recovering from 2 major surgeries with less than 2 months between hosp. visits.
Last 1 took her colon.  Now her Mom's health is failing.
I have gotten some camping gear for stuff like this now we just have to get in shape to us it.
I'm sure everyone will enjoy the festival.

Bob


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 29, 2012)

Prayers from here for your wife and her mom - and strength for you.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 30, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Never been,myself - but it sure sounds like a good time.It's not far from me.Maybe this'll be the year I can make it.
> 
> Would I be able to put my kayak in the lake and do a little "harvesting" for the fryin' pan? I've got one pint of Datil Pepper Sauce to share, [last one!] and probably a couple quarts of okry pickles.



Where did you buy your okry at?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> Where did you buy your okry at?



It's last summers.I never buy okry!


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 3, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> It's last summers.I never buy okry!



I know that. I'm just messing with the Okry King a little bit. Are you really gonna plant three acres? That would be worth the drive to see it. And another thing,I'm still ciphering on a kayak. I used to have a canoe ,and run a few rapids,but that was several pounds ago. Do they make a bigboy size? I can see the advantages for pond/small lake fishing. Some good back support would be a real need also,if I got one.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 3, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> I know that. I'm just messing with the Okry King a little bit. Are you really gonna plant three acres? That would be worth the drive to see it. And another thing,I'm still ciphering on a kayak. I used to have a canoe ,and run a few rapids,but that was several pounds ago. Do they make a bigboy size? I can see the advantages for pond/small lake fishing. Some good back support would be a real need also,if I got one.



I guarantee if you give kayak fishin' a try,you'll love it.They make big boy sized ones - I'm 6'4" and 240,never had a problem. If you're in Thomaston for the BBQ/music,I'll let you take mine fer a spin.

Any of yawl BBQ guys interested in some split cherry wood?


----------



## SOTW (Apr 3, 2012)

Check out the SOTW guys tomorrow morning on the John Boy and Billy Big Show. From 8 to 10 am.


----------

